# 123456789.de = localhost ?



## Johannes7146 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

seit heute morgen ist es möglich auch .de Domains zu registrieren die nur zahlen beinhalten. Ich wollte einfach mal schauen ob sich schon jemand die domain 123456789.de unter den Nagelgerissen hat und wenn ja was es dort für eine Seite evtl zu sehen gibt.
Vergeben ist die domain (laut Whois).

Wenn ich die url in den Browser eingebe bekomme ich allerdings eine Seite angezeigt die local auf meinem Computer liegt.

Wie kann das sein? Das würde ja bedeuten, dass irgendwo ein dns eintrag stehen müsste mit 123456789.de = localhost.

Das ganze passiert sowohl auf meinem Arbeitsrechner als auch auf meinem Laptop zuhause.

Auf beiden ist Xampp installiert..
Liegt das an Xampp oder ist das bei euch auch so?
Kann das mal kurz jemand von euch testen?


----------



## mohawk963 (23. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir bekomme ich eine Fehlerseite und sonst kommt da nichts, bei mir habe ich kein Xamp installiert


----------



## Maxm123 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde sagen da liegt einfach eine Seitenumleitung zu "localhost" drauf.

Ganz einfach.


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Oktober 2009)

Ist bei mir auch so, liegt aber nicht an XAMPP sondern daran, dass dies lt. Denic so im Nameserver eingetragen ist(Denic-Domainabfrage->unten bei NSEntry)


----------



## Johannes7146 (23. Oktober 2009)

ah ok..... war schon ziemlich verwundert meine eigene Seite unter dieser Url zu entdecken


----------

